# Stolen Horses and The National Equestrian Database (NED)



## PeterNatt (16 October 2009)

Do you know that The National Equestrian Database (NED) can reduce the chance of your horse being stolen and if it is stolen, increase the chance of it being recovered? Two very good reasons to associate with your horse in NED!

What to do - step by step 

1)   find your horse on NED and check that the basic information provided to NED by your passport issuer is correct, complete and up to date

 2)   associate yourself with your horse by clicking on "associate yourself with this equine"

 3)   check that all your horses security identifiers are correctly recorded;  if a freezemark or microchip number is missing you can add it yourself

 4)   upload a clear photo of your horse

 How does this help me?

 If your horse is lost, stolen or goes missing on loan, being associated with your horse in NED allows you to immediately 

1)   flag the horse as stolen or missing  

2)   add some detailed notes that might help identify your horse if anyone sees it

3)   publish your contact details, so anyone with information can quickly let you know



Your horse will then also be clearly marked as lost or stolen on a NED Passport Check - so if someone is being offered your horse for sale  alarm bells will ring.



NED features the most recently reported lost/stolen horse with a photo on its home page for every visitor to see, increasing the chance of a missing horse being found as quickly as possible. This has happened several times already, enabling missing horses to be returned. 



NED also maintains a lost/stolen register which missing horses can stay on free-of-charge for as long as it takes to recover them.

Dont delay, associate today at www.nedonline.co.uk


----------



## kate081 (16 October 2009)

Thanks for posting this. Didn't know anything about it! Only complication for me is that the registration date isn't recorded in one of the passports....


----------



## Tinseltoes (16 October 2009)

Thanks for that link.Just been looking on there.


----------



## Cuffey (16 October 2009)

When I asked about horses with foreign passports 
NED replied
''The current regulations state that only data relating to passports issued within the UK by the authorised passport issuers should appear on the National Equine Database (NED). Although all EU issued passports are valid in the UK, there is no regulation that states that owners who have imported horses have to re-register them in the UK. However, the NED team is more than willing to assist anyone who imports an EU horse to register that animal's details on to NED.''

So NED will never be a database of all UK horses unless DEFRA/GOV decree that it shall be so...........


----------



## Tinseltoes (17 October 2009)

Not sure if I would want to put my horses passport number just incase!!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (26 October 2009)

Not sure I am very impressed,there is no mention in the OP of the fact you have to pay to associate yourself with your own horse (!) and nor are the charges visible until after you have provided a lot of personal information.

I also dont think there is much security to stop someone else associating themselves with my horse.

Kind of object to my horse being on it without my agreement too. 

Think this needs a lot more thinking if its going to be a useful tool, I also feel like it could be a means for the proposed horse levy to be collected, so on that basis alone I wont be filling it in! Needs to be sorted out what its actually for or else it will be like horse passports, all the responsible peeps pay for them and the dodgy ones dont bother and get away with it.

most of all tho its naughty not to be upfront about cost...


----------



## maybedaisy (28 October 2009)

I think you have to be the passport owner before you can associate yourself with your horse. So someone else shouldn't be able to do it.


----------



## Tinseltoes (28 October 2009)

So it might be  May but these thieves find a way to hack the system. Im not happy either and think its a cheek that one has to pay. Not impressed with the site all all,and the fact they dont ask if its ok to put your horse on there. grrrrr


----------



## pricklyflower (28 October 2009)

I think there's lots of flaws with it. My horse isn't even on there and one that I sold is still on there registered in my name although I've not had her for over a year now and passport has been changed!


----------

